# Isnoguds Live-Stream braucht Eure Hilfe



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

wie Ihr vielleicht wisst, streamt Mitglied Isnogud regelmäßig für Euch über unser *buffed-Broadcast-Profil* live aus Nordend, um Euch neue Instanzen, Gebiete und sonstige Neuerungen aus dem Spiel zu zeigen. Der nächste Stream soll eigentlich heute am Tag der Deutschen Einheit stattfinden, jedoch gibt es ein kleines Problem: 

Isnos Grafikkarte in seinem Spielrechner hat plötzlich den Geist aufgegeben und weil an Feiertagen natürlich kein Geschäft offen hat ist Eure Hilfe gefragt!

*Zur Erklärung:*
 Er hatte bisher eine 8800 GTX, das komplette System war immer gut gekühlt - es gab keine Überspannungen im Gerät - die Karte hat nach knapp 2 Jahren einfach unerklärlich aufgegeben.

*Rettet den Stream*
Falls jemand im Kreis Hofheim/Marxheim (65719 Hofheim - ca. 20 Minuten von Frankfurt am Main entfernt) wohnt und eine etwas leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte (8800GT vgl. ATI und aufwärts - PCI-EXPRESS) für drei Stunden entbehren kann, soll er sich bitte bei Isnogud per *Privater Nachricht über unser Forum* melden. Ihr könnt dann natürlich vor Ort bleiben und den Live-Stream begleiten bzw. verfolgen. Die Leihgabe wäre natürlich nur für den heutigen Tag nötig.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Isnogud und das buffed-Team


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

/push (Admins dürfen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

tz tz tz   nach 17 min schon pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

mach et doch sticky^^...is glaub ich einfacher als andauernd pushen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

stickies liest kein schwein...


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2008)

hehe, lustige Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd meine ja glatt vorbei bringen, wohn aber n Stückchen weg...

Jedenfalls viel Glück dass es läuft.

Btw: Könnt ihr nicht ne Karte aus den Rechnern nehmen, die man ab und an in der Buffed-Show sieht?

/edit: mhm...in Frankfurt is Isno und in Fürth Buffed.de...ok, blöde Idee


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Btw: Könnt ihr nicht ne Karte aus den Rechnern nehmen, die man ab und an in der Buffed-Show sieht?



Klar - wenn Fürth nicht etwas über 2 Stunden entfernt wär. ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

pusher auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab keine freie graka die ich geben kann .. meine bleibt drin und ihr wohnt zu weit weg..

tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich frag mich ja wiso jeder beta stream will .. den key hab ich 2ma bekommen mittlerweile .. naja gl vlt findet ihr ja einen
aber grafik anforderung die ihr stellt ist auch nicht grad so tief @zam .. hab zwar auch ne 8800gtx aber naja ..


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> den key hab ich 2ma bekommen mittlerweile ..



kannst ja mir einen gebn^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

ne hab einen verkauft an gildenkolege ^^ und einen brauch ich für meine 4chars ;P
und ja ich war jung und brauchte das gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push ^^
btw wenn jemand ne geforce 8800gtx hat die er nimmer braucht kann er gerne per post senden .. muss nicht in 2h stunden sein xD ich bau sie dann ein und in ca 2 jahren send ich sie zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar - wenn Fürth nicht etwas über 2 Stunden entfernt wär. ;-)



Wen du losgefahren wärst als du den Thread gemacht hast hättest du es geschafft <.<


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja wiso jeder beta stream will .. den key hab ich 2ma bekommen mittlerweile .. naja gl vlt findet ihr ja einen
> aber grafik anforderung die ihr stellt ist auch nicht grad so tief @zam .. hab zwar auch ne 8800gtx aber naja ..


Kannste mir geben.. habe mich so ziemlich als erster registriert (glaubich, da ich als ich WoW-Europe Refreshte ganz neu die News für Beta anmelden dastand..) habe aber immernoch keinen key^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen du losgefahren wärst als du den Thread gemacht hast hättest du es geschafft <.<


Das ist alles getürtk man^^ das ist ne geheime Betakey verlosung.. xD^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen du losgefahren wärst als du den Thread gemacht hast hättest du es geschafft <.<


Ja, wenn man an einem FEIERTAG (!!!) nichts besseres zu tun hat als 4 Stunden lang ne Grafikkarte durch halb Deutschland zu fahren...


----------



## tonicer (3. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Das ist alles getürtk man^^ das ist ne geheime Betakey verlosung.. xD^^


Immer sind die Türken schuld. ;(
Hätt ja ne passende graka über aber ich wohne ein wenig zu weit entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verschiebt den stream doch auf morgen oder so.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

tonicer schrieb:


> Immer sind die Türken schuld. ;(
> Hätt ja ne passende graka über aber ich wohne ein wenig zu weit entfernt.
> 
> 
> ...


NEIN BITTE NET VERSCHIEBEN!!^^ das halt ich net aus.. ich kriege noch oldie anfall wegen dem fernsehprogramm.. ^^ die Nakte kanone fand ich früher immer mega cool aba jezzt.. hm^^ und das ist das beste was läuft xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

beta server ist sowiso imemr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hat sich schon wer gemeldet?
zam hat ja 2 threads aufgemacht .. + push nach 16min .. also alles was ein normaler user nicht darf :/


----------



## tonicer (3. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> NEIN BITTE NET VERSCHIEBEN!!^^ das halt ich net aus.. ich kriege noch oldie anfall wegen dem fernsehprogramm.. ^^ die Nakte kanone fand ich früher immer mega cool aba jezzt.. hm^^ und das ist das beste was läuft xD



Hehe selbst die besten Filme werden irgendwann öde (nach dem drittenmal gucken oder so). ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man an einem FEIERTAG (!!!) nichts besseres zu tun hat als 4 Stunden lang ne Grafikkarte durch halb Deutschland zu fahren...


so leute solls geben^^
naja, wenn meine graka nicht selber im arsch wäre (glaube aber, die hätt eh net gereicht xD) und ich hier vom kack lap aus ins inet gehen müsste, wäre ich vll vorbeigekommen :\


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde es ja machen und bin auch regelmässiger Streamgucker, aber ich vone schlappe 4 Stunden weg. 

Ich hoffe es findet sich einer.


----------



## tonicer (3. Oktober 2008)

wie schauts denn aus? hat sich schon jemand gemeldet?


----------



## 69Anel69 (3. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man an einem FEIERTAG (!!!) nichts besseres zu tun hat als 4 Stunden lang ne Grafikkarte durch halb Deutschland zu fahren...



Im Forum on sein is ja so viel besser als jmd zu dirket zu helfen, alles klar...


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Im Forum on sein is ja so viel besser als jmd zu dirket zu helfen, alles klar...


wer sagt den das er nich nebenher was anderes macht / zu tun hat....


----------



## 69Anel69 (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wer sagt den das er nich nebenher was anderes macht / zu tun hat....



WoW spielen? HAHA


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so leute solls geben^^
> naja, wenn meine graka nicht selber im arsch wäre (glaube aber, die hätt eh net gereicht xD) und ich hier vom kack lap aus ins inet gehen müsste, wäre ich vll vorbeigekommen :\


Lol ich kriege grade nen lachkrampf.. wieso braucht isno eig für WoW (lol rofl ZOMG!!^^) ne Graka also ne gute.. xD ne bessere als ati 8800 und so^^


----------



## The Betrayer (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann wetten das keiner ne Grafikkarte vorbei bringt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

ach wenns geld dafür geben würde (und es dementsprechend hoch wäre) würd ich sogar von regensburg aus hoch fahren^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach wenns geld dafür geben würde (und es dementsprechend hoch wäre) würd ich sogar von regensburg aus hoch fahren^^


wenns geld geben würde hätten sich eh schon mehr dafür gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab eine aber ich gebe sie net her ;D


----------



## The Betrayer (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach wenns geld dafür geben würde (und es dementsprechend hoch wäre) würd ich sogar von regensburg aus hoch fahren^^




Lol für Geld machen Menschen doch fast alles aber back to th ^^

Ich wohn auch nicht in der nehe und da ich nur 1 Grafikkarte habe (die bleibt auch drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in meinem Pc)

Naja viel glück an Insogud, dass du noch eine bekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonicer (3. Oktober 2008)

ich würd aus dankbarkeit, das er den stream macht, ihm meine graka gerne ausleihen.
wie sonst sollte ich mir das kommende addon, meines lieblingsspiels, angucken.
(neben den teils schlechten videos aus wcm)


----------



## cM2003 (3. Oktober 2008)

Spiele gerade echt mit dem Gedanken Oo Soweit ist es nun nicht...

Könnte ne 8800GTS (320M anbieten


----------



## Natálya (3. Oktober 2008)

Hm wie siehts denn aus? Da streamt ja irgendwas, aber ist total abgehackt. So ca. 2 Sek. Stream in 1 min.^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

reichen würd sie sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 problem ist halt das du in der nähe wohnen musst^^


----------



## kraxxler (3. Oktober 2008)

brauchlivestream, wohne aber zu weit weg
/push


----------



## Hexenkind (3. Oktober 2008)

Meldet euch wenn ihr in der Nähe wohnt und eine entsprechende Grafikkarte besitzt.
Bitte! :I


----------



## cM2003 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn dann würde ich mit meiner kleinen Shopper kommen -> etwa 45min Fahrt.

Steht aber noch in Kara und wäre dann denke erst so um 18 Uhr da. Lohnt glaub nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Helft ihm, auch wenn WoW uninteressant / Bescheiden mit 3.0 sein wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja das ist nur ein Beitragpusher!)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Helft ihm, auch wenn WoW uninteressant / Bescheiden mit 3.0 sein wird....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ehrlich nur um deinen Postcounter hoch zu kriegen wirklich das is ganz ganz pöse!


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Du sagst es!
Ich bin so böse, ich werde der Boss hinter Arthas sein!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du sagst es!
> Ich bin so böse, ich werde der Boss hinter Arthas sein!


rofl ich will dich in der nächsten beta show sehn also nach Wotlk ^^


----------



## DarkSaph (3. Oktober 2008)

Na sowas, ich wohn im Nachabrort von Hofheim (Zeilsheim, Frankfurter Vorort)...aber leider kann ich nicht mit einer Grafikkarte dienen. Trotzdem viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## Setheron (3. Oktober 2008)

dämm was war des denn genau is die schrott oder beschädigt ?


----------



## Netamleben (3. Oktober 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Na sowas, ich wohn im Nachabrort von Hofheim (Zeilsheim, Frankfurter Vorort)



haha, ich bin näher dran, nur eine straße von ihm entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann aber leider auch nich mit ner grafikkarte dienen weil ich nur nen laptop hab und man die grafikkarte da schlecht ausbauen kann, und auch mit der grafikkarte is mein pc zu schlecht für nen stream


----------



## ukw (3. Oktober 2008)

*Die Beta-Show fällt heute leider aus*

Es hat sich kein kurzfristiger Ersatz für die geschmorte Grafikkarte von Isnogud gefunden. Der Instanzbesuch wird voraussichtlich trotzdem laufen, aber aus technischen Gründen heute zunächst unter "Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit". 
Wir versuchen dennoch, die Aktion aufzuzeichnen und Euch baldmöglichst hier auf buffed.de als Video-Konserve nachzureichen.


Wieder ein Beispiel für den Sinn flexiblerer Geschäftsöffnungszeiten -- oder den Verkauf von PCIe-Grafikkarten an der Tankstelle :-)


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja, PChardware am Tankstellenverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, first after Admin mit 4 Posts :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ja, PChardware am Tankstellenverkauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er isn admin :O


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt!
Btw, 3. after Admin mit 4 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, schade um den Stream, gäb sicherlich einige die ihn sehen wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> er isn admin :O


steht zumindest drunter


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Oo newbie + admin? Oo .. 
und mir geben sie nichtmal nen ban hammer -.-


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Oo newbie + admin? Oo ..
> und mir geben sie nichtmal nen ban hammer -.-


Dieser "Newbie" ist schon ne ganze Zeit lang im Buffed-Team, du Knallfrosch.... =P


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja, er setzt halt auf Qualität statt Quantität... *hüstel*


----------



## Winn (3. Oktober 2008)

ukw schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel für den Sinn flexiblerer Geschäftsöffnungszeiten -- oder den Verkauf von PCIe-Grafikkarten an der Tankstelle :-)




Benzin...Bier...Chips....PCIe Grafikkarten... ja sowas muss es geben. oder einen Grafikarten Notdienst^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Hat sich leider erleidgt - es wurde nicht rechtzeitig Ersatz gefunden. Danke an alle, die sich gemeldet haben. :-)


----------



## ukw (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann schreibt der Newbie eben jetzt seinen 5. Post.

Zur Info für die Neugierigen

Der Newbie heißt Stefan Wischner, verstärkt das buffed-Team von außen vor allem in Sachen WoW-Beta-Berichterstattung und wurde von ZAM höchstpersönlich aus wichtigen Gründen (ich sag Euch aber nicht, welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) zum Admin gekrönt :-)

Aber in der Regel habe ich keinen Grund, hier Laut zu geben, deswegen lest Ihr so selten was von mir.....das hier ist und bleibt ZAM-Land :-)


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

ukw schrieb:


> Aber in der Regel habe ich keinen Grund, hier Laut zu geben, deswegen lest Ihr so selten was von mir.....das hier ist und bleibt ZAM-Land :-)



Ich dachte wir sind in Fledermausland.


----------

